# WORST!! Mothers Day you can ever have:(



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

Well on mothers day we started to load up to go to the river in crosby for my stepmom. When me and my cuz got there a lil later cuz we had things to do and we were almost there and then we got a call sayin our shop was on FIRE!!! with all my dads stuff was in there from his childhood stuff and his kids stuff and also 2 atvs and my Whole rear end was basically melted so this whole thing SUCKED!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

what?!?!?!?!!? thats crazy man you have pics of the after math? did you have insurance, do you know what caused it?


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

ouch man sry to hear that, glad to hear no one got hurt, hopefully insurance comes through for ya, keep your head up man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks...


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that totally bites the big one


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Oh ****... id be going nuts, sorry to hear


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that hope you have insurance so you can try to recover some of the stuff. I know the feeling my house burnt down and I lost everything.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well that is a pretty bad mothers day but i had one a lil worse On may 11 2003 my dad passed away at the age of 45 from als mothers day has never been the same after that


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

I only have pics on my phone but so far the home owners insurance is gonna help with the shop and its our refrigerator that we had in there that caused it but its a good thing my dads harley has insurance cuz it was in the shop too


----------

